# Lava rocks for inline atomizer?



## scapegoat (20 Dec 2013)

Hi

I inject co2 into my external filter via an UP inline atomizer but have to inject a massive amount and don't quite hit the lime green I would like, its green but not lime. I'm trying to find a way to trap more bubbles in my filter without losing too much flow, does anybody have any experience using a layer of lava rock in the filter to trap bubbles? I imagine it could work quite well due to the porous qualities of lava rock, catching the tiny bubbles and keeping them small.

If anybody has any advise it would be grately received.

Thanks

Jacob


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Dec 2013)

One thing I know about lava rock is that it cloggs up very quickly and requires more cleaning then other types of media , try using some alpha grog instead  
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## kirk (20 Dec 2013)

Hi Jacob, why are you not using it on the outlet? I know they all seem to perform differently, ours worked well on the outlet and I was using less co2 than with an intank diffuser. You do get a fine mist though but that didn't bother us.


----------



## scapegoat (20 Dec 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for getting back to me,

I was thinking of using it in the last stage after some mechanical to try and keep debris to a minimum, never used alpha grog before so will check it out.

I did have it on the outlet to start with but was never keen on the mist and neither were my bamboo shrimp who hopped about rather violently if they got too many bubbles on them. I would rather use a bit more co2 and have it on the intake, however I think there must be ways to make it more efficient.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Dec 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> One thing I know about lava rock is that it cloggs up very quickly and requires more cleaning then other types of media , try using some alpha grog instead
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device



+1.
Plus if you have leftovers, you can purchase some nylon bags, pop some Alphagrog in, and it will do to raise substrate levels when scaping etc.


----------



## scapegoat (20 Dec 2013)

Cool I'll give it a go, anyone know where it's sold? Tbh the reason I've never used it or been able to find it is because I always thought it was called Alpha Frog!


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Dec 2013)

Alpha frog !!! Ha ... I got mine from fleabay 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## TimT (20 Dec 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> Alpha frog !!! Ha ... I got mine from fleabay


Really? I cant find any... And is it sold under different names? If possible I'd like to find in Denmark somewhere


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Dec 2013)

It was along time ago I got mine maybe 3 years ago ....... 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## scapegoat (21 Dec 2013)

Search Alphagrog and a bag comes up for about £20, shame they only do big bags as certainly won't be needing 15kgs of the stuff!


----------



## foxfish (21 Dec 2013)

You could try a tray of carbon in your filter, or if you want more flow try BBQ permanent coals as used in gas BBQs as that is larva rock, or the garden center for hydro clay balls use for pot plants trays. open cell foam might work?
However running gas trough your filter in any quantity might not be easy!


----------



## scapegoat (21 Dec 2013)

Cheers Foxfish, yeh was looking at the bbq coals originally, I've added some coarse foam which has helped but think the lava rock (or alphagrog) will really trap the bubbles well.


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Dec 2013)

The BBQ coals (lava rock) do clogg very quickly  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## foxfish (22 Dec 2013)

Lots of different ones out there though 
I bought some red ones off Ebay & mixed them with grey from B&Q, they were quite open poured.
I used them on a cold water reef to become live rock & the main filtration... still working after 5 years.
But in any case, I am not a fan of using bio filters as Co2 reactors no matter what the experts say.


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Dec 2013)

I'd like to see that cold water reef  
You got any pics ?? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## scapegoat (22 Dec 2013)

That looks like a cool project there Foxfish, were you using them to line the bottom of the tank or the back wall?


----------



## foxfish (22 Dec 2013)

Not my tank, I built it for a customer, in fact I built two rear walls & he changes them over every year while the other one hangs from his boat mooring in the sea.
I have kept locale marines myself for many years but not anymore as they are really hard work.


----------



## scapegoat (22 Dec 2013)

Wow that sounds interesting, love the idea of hanging it in the sea.


----------

